# Train spotting on the W&Q



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have run trains a number of times since the snow cleared off the line, here are some scenes from the Winnegance and Quebec taken this year. I show several of my engines as well as my son's engines pulling several different consists. 

Just for fun I, too included some of those odd things that happen on a real garden railway.

I hope you enjoy!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Eric, 
A lovely movie of a lovely railway. 
Most enjoyable. 
I am glad that you included all the oops'! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Eric. I really enjoyed your trains and layout. Nice interior in your passenger car also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Eric, your layout is still by far the best narrow gauge/ short line g scale layout I have ever seen. If I'm ever up in the north east I hope to some day get a chance to run my trains on it, with your permission of course. You're the reason why i need a bigger house so I can do a more proper short line! Thanks again for your awesome videos.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Great video! Looked like the wind got those freight cars at the end of the video. 
That's quite the location you have there!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I ve only had cars blow over a couple of times...I thought that was kinda cool to catch it on "film" No real harm was done spectacular as it may have been.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

great video Eric. Hard to believe with the below average snow you still got a lot of snow considering


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Video! Loved the trains.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video, Eric! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the complements!!! 

I have lots of fun here! If you are headed up here, email me at eric(at)shearwater(dash)boats(dot)com, I would enjoy seeing you and perhaps running a train or two. 

I am planning a two foot gauge themed steamup on Sunday July 8th


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I ran some trains after dinner the other day. we have had several days of heavy rain (9 inches since Saturday) and it wasnt raining (much) last night so out I went!





I ran my freight train yesterday, the passenger run was last week. I made the dock seen in the still photo above between the runs.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Eric, 
Another nicely put together movie. 
One question - near the end is a white sign with black letters that says WINNI.... 
Does it say Winnigance, spelt incorrectly, or something else? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks David! 

Well I just cant spell when I am trying to make the letters neat...but I like the sign i think it gives character. I can't believe there were not such inconsistencies back in the 1890's.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric great video. Nice seeing everything Green again. I love how you are able to use the plants that grow localy in your area. It really gives the layout a different look. I real northcountry feel.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Fantastic looking garden railway! I especially like your "Sculpy Figures" - very real looking. 
Have you got posted somewhere how you create these figures? Excellent work! 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim-- 

Thanks for the compliments! I do enjoy making figures, it is great fun and a much smaller job than building a locomotive. I wrote an article about how I do it which was published in Garden railways last year in two parts.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for the info, Eric. 
I just ordered those 2 issues, (it's actually Feb & Apr of THIS year) and look forward to trying to replicate your creativity. 
Your Ballast Train crew was most entertaining to view... 

Jim B. 
Colorado Springs


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Shows how well I keep time! there was also a nice series by another fellow a couple of years ago.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! 
Well, knowing how Kalmbach operates, it probably WAS a couple of years ago when you submitted the article! 

Kudos on your Maine 2 ft. garden railway, very nicely done. 
I'm working on an Sn2 layout indoors...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Another new video starring the logging Loco I made back in the 90's This one is for Shawn!

As the engine is not a race horse, I got plenty of footage as it traveled around the line. the video is edited in geographic order so you can see how my line is laid out.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I had some more fun over the weekend. here is a little (long) video I made. I made an effort to run slow prototypical speeds, inspired by Chris at Summerlands. My engine has a scratch built "Vacation land chuffer". It sound pretty good too I think.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great video. Before you know it snow will be falling. Your videos can never be too long.


----------

